# diawa sl30sh



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

ok this seems to be the reel everyone says to get i have looked it up and it sounds really god but i don't know if i'm ready for a non level wind only been casting for about 3 months with a bait casting reel. is there something equal or close to equal to this reel that has a level wind that will hold at least 200 yards of 20lb mono and a fast retrieve.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Buckshot,

I just bought a slx 30 shv, it is my first casting reel, had never thrown one in my life, and I LOVE it, looking at buying a second as a matter of fact. Its a pretty forgiving lil thing, and the only complaint I can come up with is it won't hold as much line as I would like. But other than that, I would consider it a great reel, especially for someone just getting started like you and I.... Still no levelwind but a great reel!!

And you want to talk about fast retrieve...I can bring it in almost as fast as a big ole fish can take it out!


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Youll get used to not haveing a level wind real soon once you get one. All together great reel love mine DrumRunner keeps wantin to buy mine and I aint sellin it. After you use it after one day you'll start to get an "educated thumb" and from then on it'll be instinct and come natural.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Mag conversion*

I have a Daiwa 30 SHV and got the conversion, because I don't like brake blocks; and the clicker is really loud!!! After catching several drum on the reel and continually hitting the clicker button while reeling in fish; I removed the plate and turned it so that my left hand would not hit and engage the clicker. I also engraved an arrow and the word (ON) on the sideplate; to remind me which way the knob should be turned in order to have the mags on. The knob turns the opposite way of my 525 mag.; which I was accustomed to. Nothing worse, than to throw and blow-up a reel and then find out that you had the mags backed off the whole way. Nothing takes the place of lots of practice. Hope this helps. pelican man.


----------



## mistwist (Mar 29, 2004)

> *and the clicker is really loud!!! *


Your not kidding!! I hooked into a lady fish on the pier the other day and one of the regulars was asleep, I promptly got a "you woke me up for that?!?!" when it was all over, my defense... "the clicker did it, not me!"


----------

